# ugh...the dentist...here we go again



## yankeesfan4eva (Feb 14, 2005)

Tomorrow I have a 2 hour dentist appt. and I am absolutly dreading it! Whenever I go I get a lot of anxiety and give myself panic attacks. I was going to cancel until I can get myself some anxiety meds (i'm going to the dr. for that next week) but I decided just to get it over with. Does anyone have any advice on how to deal with this before and while i'm there. My appt. is still 24 hours away and i'm already anxious about it.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

If you know that you will have severe anxiety, it may be best to reschedule for a time when you have meds. If you are not in a lot of pain this may be ok. However, if you think you can handle it without the meds, maybe you can listen to some relaxing music or focus on something to look forward to during your appointment. I had a root canal last week and I admit I needed some Xanax, but I have been able to handle such appointments before without any help. My anxiety has definately increased over the last few months.


----------



## yankeesfan4eva (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I ended up cancelling it until I can get on some anxiety meds. It's just not worth it to suffer when I don't have to.


----------



## just jan (Apr 9, 2005)

Jenners,I hope this helps. I was honest with my dentist (he is a sweetheart). I just explained I was so full of dread that I would keep canceling. He knew I meant it so he gives me valium to practically knock me out 30 minutes before I go. All you have to do is get someone to drive you and someone to pick you up. Then I take immodium (2). and then when I get there, he gives me nitrous oxide! I hardly knew I was there. When I had to have a lot of work done two years ago, (One bridge and some crowns), he just scheduled me for long appts so I wouldn't have to come back so often. (Did the same thing each time, valium, immodium (2) and then nitrous oxide as soon as I get there. They never made me wait either. Please find someone who will be sympathetic to you. Don't do like I did and just put it off forever. I always say I'm sorry I'm acting like a baby! But that's just the way it is. They are all so sweet to me! And understanding.


----------



## 17431 (May 15, 2005)

I have had a lot of dental work done lately and more to come. I get nervous, but the upset stomach and D comes after the appointment. I thought it was the anxiety, but now I wonder if the lidocaine has anything to do with it. Good luck, try not to worry about it too much.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm given a sedative to help me relax when I'm in the dentist chair as I realy work myself up about it. Silly really, but its a fear, and a genuine fear that many people suffer from.


----------



## 14144 (May 7, 2005)

I got put asleep the last time I went for 2 fillings. It cost a fortune but worth every penny!!! My friends think it is funny that I stay awake for colonoscopys but need to be out of it for a filling! The Dentist is my worst fear ever!!!


----------

